# Can someone help me identify my C50??



## dvcarr (Jan 13, 2011)

I bought this C50 a few years ago from a person who claimed to have bought it new. I have a hard time remembering what he told me, but I think he told me its a 2006/07 with the Anniversary paint scheme. Frankly, this bike is a little too large for me, and I ride it sparingly. Its too bad because I love this frame, in my opinion, its one of the prettiest paint schemes I've seen. 
I am thinking of selling it and I'm trying to be as accurate as possible. If someone knows about Colnago paint schemes and can help me estimate the year, that would help me much.
This one is a 60cm, I'm looking for a 59cm in the future. 
My primary ride is a Merckx Team SC, but that is not nearly as sweet as the C50, but it fits me better.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice!! Only one CM too big? You should be able to make it work by shortening the stem, lowing the seat a little. I'd make it work! I rather have a frame one CM too large than a CM too small.


----------



## dvcarr (Jan 13, 2011)

I probably should have mentioned that a 58cm may work as well, I'd love to try a 59 and 58. I have a weird body geometry where I have long legs and a short trunk. So top tube measurement and handlebar drop is important. I have been suffering with this bike for about 2 years because I'm having a hard time parting with the bike so I deal with the pain. I'm a hair over 6ft now, my Merckx is a 58cm and is close. Another option is to go custom. I've owned Colnagos for the last 35 yrs, so I'm not sure I can be happy without one.


----------



## dvcarr (Jan 13, 2011)

The only thing I can figure out is to replace the fork and cut the steerer tube so the bars are raised another 1/25 inchs so I can use additional spacers.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

NL4 paintscheme, was very common in last year's C40s, so I guess this C50 is probably first year of production too.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

2008 was the first full model year for the C75 fork, so your is either a 2006 or 2007. Some 2007's were available with the C75 as an option, but that obviously doesn't pertain to yours. 
As far as i know there are no physical differences between the 06 and 07 modles. You can send your serial number to Colnago if you want to make sure.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

more probably a 2005 model.


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

*it's a 2005*

I have an '05 Dream HP with the similar NL12 paint job.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

It is either 2005 or 2006. That is for sure, and I would lean toward it being a 2005. My C50 is a 2008, and it is ST01. I remember the schemes for 2007, and NL's were not the scheme for that year. Believe they were NS03 and such like my Cristallo. If memory serves me correctly, 2006 was the year where the paint scheme almost resembled a black and white checkered flag on the top tube.


----------

